# Favorite Non-Clothing Items



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I always wonder, can these guys who have 20 pairs of shoes afford anything else? Can they they even manage to fit anything besides clothes in their houses? Ya'll know i'm only kinda joking...
So what are your guy's favorite things? 
For me it must be my great-grandpa's Winchester, a 70 year Pendleton blanket from my grandpa, and my Leatherman knife.
How bout ya'll?


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

My woodworking/furniture building studio and my antique book collection. Some of my dads old navy items (zippo from the ship he was on, etc)


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

My 60s Kamaka pineapple ukulele, inherited from my grandparents. Wouldn't trade it for all the Aldens in the world.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Merkur razor

Parker Jotter (I've only got the one, and I've managed to hold on to it; it's looking quite worn)

Col. Littleton wallet

Case pocket knife

"When the dog bites, when the bee stings / When I'm feeling sad / I simply remember my favorite things / Then I don't feel so bad."


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Coleman, I was singing that song in my head while writing this.

Great minds think alike. :idea:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The boat...


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Youngster said:


> For me it must be my great-grandpa's Winchester, a 70 year Pendleton blanket from my grandpa, and my Leatherman knife.


Nice. I would have to include my grandfather's Ithaca 16-gauge and an old LL Bean wool blanket I took from my parents. Never been very good at hanging onto knives over the years.

My father used the same coffee mug at work for at least 20 years, a heavy diner-style cream-colored ceramic thing with a band of green around the rim. I only knew about it because he'd bring it home maybe biweekly to run it through the dishwasher. At some point when I was away at college it came home for good and I appropriated it.

Also have a KLH Model 21 table radio that I keep in my office (this is not it, same model):


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

My wife.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Youngster said:


> Coleman, I was singing that song in my head while writing this.
> 
> Great minds think alike. :idea:


So do poor minds. The group to which we belong might be up for dispute .


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Fly rods. Books. Records. My old truck. Sex.


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

My alma matter, a few medals from college and my submariner.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

My .9 lead Mont Blanc pencil.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Squash Racquet

Beretta Shotgun

LLBean & Orvis rewards Visa Cards


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

My 3-speed:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Beretta Shotgun


I had some nice guns and a larger Lionel train collection before the boat.


----------



## jelliott25 (Mar 14, 2010)

The first new car I ever bought, a 1992 Miata. Though it doesn't look like much these days, it fits like an old pair of boat shoes.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Parker Jotters.

My shell card case that still smells like shell.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> My wife.


Have to agree - my days wouldn't be much without her. My dog is pretty nice too, but places a distant second.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

My grandfather's .22 rifle, received as a present from the office upon his retirement from the Federal government.

Picture of my Grandfather in the service from WWII.

Everything else is transitory thus far. Even my Barbour will go with my son to college, whenever he gets born and goes off to (God willing) Harvard or, for some odd reason, Yale. LOL.

Or maybe it'll keep him warm as he walks to his job at McDonalds, you can never tell.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

https://www.corvetteforum.net/c3/themoneypit/


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting topic and good items so far. 

For me:

Martin D-18 Golden Era guitar
Winchester shotgun my dad got me upon becoming an Eagle Scout
My Grandfather's cap and wool blanket from his service in the Navy during WWII
Very worn down sharpening stone and case from a long gone hardware store in Warren, AR...was my great grandfather's.
Collection of butterflies I've mounted; from various regions of the US


Best,

Michael


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Wife, kids, Boykin Spaniel, guns (esp. my '70 Remington 1100 Lightweight 20 ga.), '84 Mako 20, Rolex Datejust


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

My grandfather's Globe and Wernicke barristers bookcases and my GMT Master II with "pepsi" bezel.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Rickenbacker 360, Ampeg Reverberocket.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't really have an emotional attachment to any things I own. 

Thing most precious to me: my wife and kids
Thing most expensive to acquire: my education
Thing most difficult to replace: my library
Things I'd most like to have more of: time with family and energy


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> Interesting topic and good items so far.
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


That is a wonderful list. I have enough "stuff" that I could never need or want more, but I do wish that I had more that belonged to my own grandfather. He was a man of refined taste and quality. I have only a set of cufflinks that belonged to him. There was a strange bronze jar, but I lost that in one of my moves.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Fun to read everyone's lists. A lot in common and some unique things as well.

For me right now, my favorite non-clothing item must be my great-grandfather's medical school diploma. I just dropped it off for some restoration and re-framing, and am looking forward to having it around again. All the doctors on the faculty signed it and, gloriously enough, the Professor of Proctology was Dr. W.O. Butts.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Quay said:


> For me right now, my favorite non-clothing item must be my great-grandfather's medical school diploma.


This is really, really special and hits home for me since I have a lot of country doctors in my family. I would love my great-great-grandfather's med school diploma and will soon ask my grandfather if it still exists.

About how old is the diploma?


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

My Etymotic ER-4S earphones. They drown out all the noise of the world (and the airplane) and have some of the purest, most accurate sound you can get. It's one of the best ways simply to check out of things for an hour or so and recharge.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

My flyrods, especially a Wes Jordan cane rod that was my father's, and my Scott 9 weight; my early edition of Sir Walter Raleigh's _History of the World. _Stanford, MIT. Ashton Esquires. I could go on and on ....


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

Good poker chips. I like playing poker and I've got a few sets of high quality chips that I enjoy playing with. I keep a few chips at my desk and shuffle chips while I'm thinking.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

M. Morgan said:


> This is really, really special and hits home for me since I have a lot of country doctors in my family. I would love my great-great-grandfather's med school diploma and will soon ask my grandfather if it still exists.
> 
> About how old is the diploma?


Glad to connect with a special thing for you. :icon_smile: The diploma was granted in 1898 by Washington University in St. Louis. My great-grandfather was, I suppose, a country doctor as well. He practiced in St. Louis for a time, went west to Denver to set up a TB sanatorium and had a varied practice after that, including being sent to the front as a doctor in The Great War (World War I).


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Have to agree - my days wouldn't be much without her. My dog is pretty nice too, but places a distant second.


My wife or yours?


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

A library,it takes up most of the space in the study and it keeps growing no matter how many attempts I make to control it.

A National Panasonic Transistor radio that my father brought back in 1969 that is still going strong. Great to take out the backyard layout a rug and listen to the footy on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

Other than family and friends of course, 

My Dad's Ruger No. 1 on 30-06 that I take out every year to tour the woods and scare off deer

My Big Green Egg smoker


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

jamz said:


> My Big Green Egg smoker


:aportnoy: I'm jealous. I would love one of those!


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I found that I was modifying every electric guitar I bought, so I decided to build my own with my uncle, who has quite a woodshop. I had a guy in Ohio do the neck for me (I still had to do the headstock), but we pretty much did the rest, aside from electronics and hardware installation/setup. It's lovely to play, and it sounds like a monster. (I'm resisting the urge to go all guitar-geek on you folks.)


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Watches! 

My 3 Omegas - Seamaster Pro 300 (2254.50), early-60's 18K Constellation OT14393, early 70's stainless steel Geneve ST366.0833

Other than that, my pile of video game consoles.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Other than clothes and shoes, my books are very important to me, as is my music collection and my kitchen utensils. I also have a really big collection of retail ephemera (shopping bags, store directories, old catalogs, et cetera).


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

As a "design nut" I tend to curate almost everything I interact with at home and at work, but the few things I really cherish above the others (wife, dog, health are a given!):

Rapidograph pen 
BeoLab 5s
MacBook Air & iPad (tie right now)
Swiss Army Fisherman
Son of Hibachi (for beach grilling, aka PARADISE)
Wüsthof Santoku & Boos Block
Ralph Lauren herringbone DOF glasses
Kay Bojesen Wooden Monkey


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

1974 Gibson SG(sunburst), Gibson advanced jumbo, Guild d40(present from my brother)Two Fender p-basses, Gretsch, Telecaster, ect. A few Sig sauer hand guns. Oh yea I just bought a 2004 Chrysler Crossfire. 
Cheers, fat paul


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> As a "design nut" I tend to curate almost everything I interact with at home and at work, but the few things I really cherish above the others (wife, dog, health are a given!):
> 
> Rapidograph pen
> BeoLab 5s
> ...


I love that use of the verb "curate." I don't think I've ever seen it used that way before, and I know various sorts of curators, lots of them.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I love that use of the verb "curate." I don't think I've ever seen it used that way before, and I know various sorts of curators, lots of them.


It's the best way I can think of to describe my obsessive purchasing habits. I don't buy "an item" I buy "the item." It irritates the hell out of my wife who'd often be fine, if not prefer, "an item."

It's lead to an interesting home to live in and, I'm told, to visit.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

My Leica. And my Parker 51 Flighter.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

With a disclaimer that material items are not really that important: Like most people on this forum, I try to be thoughtful with most of my purchases, but things are just things. I like my briefcase. I like my car (an 01 Subaru Forester) and my home. 
I wear Seiko watches, and I like them. I would miss my iPhone if it were to disappear. For around 15 years I have carried a Spyderco knife that is quite ugly but it is a good knife. My library is pretty large (last time I moved a few years ago it was over 200 cases) and most of it consists of first edition books. I have a little under 1 TB of music on a hard drive now that would be expensive to replace. My guitars and amps gather dust but I still like having them. I really like all of the trees I have planted in my yards. I have enjoyed putting down roots, both literally and figuratively. 
All of those things could be replaced though. I really only have two items of sentimental value: my grandfather's Case knife and my great uncle's hat from WWII.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a substantial collection of instruments, mostly guitars. I always have both good and bad whiskey on hand, and a bottle of amaretto by the bed. I have decent knives and decent pans. I have a mattress which frankly does as much as I do myself to attract repeat business.

My real pride and joy, however, is my dog.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

crohnsappleadams said:


> and a bottle of amaretto by the bed.


I ask this in all seriousness: why?


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Wacom Intuos 3 drawing tablet and my PC, since I don't actually sleep anymore.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Trip: Which Rapidograph pen? I happened into an artist's supply store yesterday and saw a few individual pens and almost bought one for the heck of it (had one years ago.) I couldn't remember what size to get....


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

1972 MGB and Morgan 4/4.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Trip: Which Rapidograph pen? I happened into an artist's supply store yesterday and saw a few individual pens and almost bought one for the heck of it (had one years ago.) I couldn't remember what size to get....


I use a .30 to write with. If you're not used to it I'd probably start with one or two widths up.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Trip English said:


> It's the best way I can think of to describe my obsessive purchasing habits. I don't buy "an item" I buy "the item." It irritates the hell out of my wife who'd often be fine, if not prefer, "an item."
> 
> It's lead to an interesting home to live in and, I'm told, to visit.


I have the same problem, except that my quest for "the item" go unfinished for so long, that I do without if I can't afford or find the right thing. Then I just do without. As a result of doing without, my apartment is very spartan, and folk think it a bit odd. I'm one of the few people who uses a fishing pole as a decoration.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The older I get it seems the less I want to own things. I was recently envious of a co-worker who was moving out of state. I offered to help him; he said everything he owned would fit in the back seat of his car.

My current toy is an 1885 Winchester low wall.


----------



## saluki (Nov 13, 2009)

*a few objects...*

A few objects that come to mind: an older filofax from the 80's. Some QE2 ephemera souvenirs (menus esp), my 1928 Parker big red, Leica IIIFRDST with red scale elmar (great black & white pics, no digital camera can replicate), Leica II with uncoated elmar, my mom's 3.5F Rolleiflex (great for b&w portraits), Dad's Voitglander, Hamilton dress watch I remember him wearing & a Breitling watch he wore during WWII, my mom's paintings & some books & records. Mom's scrap book; she was a dress designer. It's either a pleasure to use and/or it is linked to the past in some manner through family use and reminds me of them.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Kindle. I wish I had more time to read it during the semester, though. Most likely my MacbookPro as well, my gateway to the world's information (what's life without hyperbole?).


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

linklaw said:


> 1972 MGB and Morgan 4/4.


That's more like it! No pictures?


----------



## Casual_yet_trying (Mar 25, 2010)

My wallet. Had it since I was 10 years old


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Casual_yet_trying said:


> My wallet. Had it since I was 10 years old


That must be a very fine wallet. How old is it now, and what is the make?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

iPhone
Wedding band
Gold signet ring
Smythson business card holder (an anniversary gift from my wife)
Sheaffer fountain pen (a gift from my parents when I got my first "real" job after college)


----------



## Casual_yet_trying (Mar 25, 2010)

Youngster said:


> That must be a very fine wallet. How old is it now, and what is the make?


Its about 12 years old now, just a leather wallet by Croft and Barrow, but still in excellent condition.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oddly I find myself hard pressed to come up with a item or two that occupies a position of extraordinary significance in my life. It just seems that regardless of what it is, my wife, my friends, a 21 year old John Deere tractor, a ten year old truck..., it is the length and quality of the association that qualifies people/things to be of greater import in my life. I guess perhaps, that qualifies me as a collector and keeper of relationships and things!


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Casual_yet_trying said:


> Its about 12 years old now, just a leather wallet by Croft and Barrow, but still in excellent condition.


That's quite odd... I had a croft and barrow wallet. It only lasted about 4 years though, until I wore a hole in it. I replaced it with a chromexel card hold from lemon ball earlier this year, I hope this one lasts long enough to become a beloved item.


----------



## jelliott25 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jazzer said:


> That's more like it! No pictures?


I'll second this. You can't tell us you have a Morgan and not include photos. That's just rude. ;-)


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

jelliott25 said:


> I'll second this. You can't tell us you have a Morgan and not include photos. That's just rude. ;-)


OK, here is a pic of the Morgan.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

You can just see the front end of the MGB at the right of the photo. I don't have any pics of the B on this computer or on photobucket but might post one tomorrow. John


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll trade you for my favorite items?


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

My Rolex Explorer II (stainless steel). It's made for spelunking (cave exploring), which I've never done. This model has remained basically unchanged since the late 80's, and is on the classic Rolex Oyster bracelet. It can be refurbished by Rolex every few years, and will look like new (like a new pair of shoes after restoration). It looks bigger in this pic than it is, the pic was taken a little too close to my wrist. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

That Morgan is fantastic. It reminds me of my dad's MG TD. I really wish I could drive the thing, but my legs are much too long to fit on the driver's side! Cool car, though, and 1951- the year of his birth


----------



## Pei Hyde (Jan 4, 2010)

My high end audio system together with my 2000+ vinyl record collection. Many of the records are not available in CD.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

x2. Plus, there's old vinyl that I bought when I was a kid that I will never part with, _despite_ having replaced them with newer copies, CDs or downloads. I only parted with _some_ of my cassettes as well. 

Wow...it only just came to me: My old IBM-era Thinkpad laptop.

(Not my pic, but same model)

It's essentially a big paperweight now, sine Win98 won't do anymore, but in hindsight IBM really _was_ the "traddest" of PC brands. Some were even made in the USA and were NASA's choice for their shuttles/stations. Even today, Lenovo thinkpads are marketed to the same American executives.

I should've posted it to my trad stuff thread, but it only occurred to me as being so. :icon_smile:


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I tend not to think of my wife, sons, dog and cat as items. Those who do, if it works for you go with it.

I have a lot of pretty cool kitchen equiptment I love. 

Five Star Range and SS Hood
Kitchen Aid 4 litre mixer
Wustof 10" Chef's Kinife
Some nice French Copper
A few bottles of decent wine.

The thing I really love though is our 2008 Infiniti G35S. It has a manual transmission, 18" wheels and performs like no car I've ever driven. Perfect balance, great acceleration and decent comfort. We just did a trip to the Coachella Valley and back 22 hours each way and I enjoyed every minute of the drive.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

My "handed-down from dad" items mean most to me: vintage Heuer and Omega watches; a 1960 Porsche and 1985 Mercedes 300D. I also very much enjoy my Batavus bicycle as well.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice. My dad did give me his Tudor Oyster from the 40s. It actually may be from the 30s. Evidently it wasn't unusual for watches to remain in a store's inventory for years in the war years.

NB. See where the word for appears twice. It's some sort of shadowing, because when I delete one they both disappear.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

It's nothing fancy, no sentimental associations, but I have a Norelco doubleheader corded shaver that's taken care of my non-bearded facial areas for over 30 years...a first class value-for-money item


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Two things:
1. My great, great, great, great grandfather's exit passport from Germany from the early 1800s when he left _Württ_emberg as a young man to come here.

2. My great, great grandfather's Civil War discharge certificate.

Those and the literally thousands and thousands of pictures my grandparents took from roughly 1915-1970.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

1) Family
2) Rolex watch collection
3) Barbour Bedale 
4) Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon
5) Springbar canvas tent
6) Birdwell board shorts


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Other than my family? 

My Ruger Red Label 12 gauge. A trad firearm if ever there was one.

My modest collection of WWII era/themed literature.

Pictures of me with (moderately) famous customers I've worked with over the years.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

A large photo of my dad's unit when they'd completed basic training -- taken sometime between VE Day and VJ Day 1945 ... so young and ultimately so fortunate.

An old Wigwam style sock with my name and a couple of half-completed Christmas designs stitched in. Mine was the last one my aunt was working on when she died from cancer the year I turned 2.

A 2x2 inch photo of our daughter, our first glimpse of the little girl who would transform our family.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I wanted to thank everyone for participating in this thread, as it was really only stated to satisfy my curosity. 
There was a lot of what I expected (old guns and cars) but also quite a few that surprised me.
That said, I really don't think that wives count as items unless we are so trad as to go back to a time before feminism.
Just kidding, but thanks again for the great replies.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

my19 said:


> A large photo of my dad's unit when they'd completed basic training -- taken sometime between VE Day and VJ Day 1945 ... so young and ultimately so fortunate.


I love photographs from that era I have one of my Mum taken in Hyde Park Sydney on VE Day with some friends. I also have another of my father in front of some Roman ruins at Leptis Magna in Libya its sits on bookshelf next to a photo of me taken when I received my MVCR.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

My bicycles:
1, A pale blue 1990 Claude Butler Odyssey hybrid, hand built in England. 
2, A black JBS (James Butler Special) which is a single speed, foot brake bike I built/converted myself in the style of a 1930s path racer, Italian 1960s alloy drop handlebars. French 1960s leather racer saddle. 
3, A black mid-80s 14-speed Miyata, Japanese built racer, very good quality, very light,very fast. Which I'm in the process of restoring at the moment. 

Always looking to extend my stable with interesting bikes.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Besides my family, my watch collection (28) which ranges from an Orvis Grosgrain Ribbon Watch to an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chronograph which thanks to my 3 year old son recently got its glass cracked so I'm awaiting the insurance to pay for its repair.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Youngster said:


> I really don't think that wives count as items...


A dish, maybe, but not an item!!


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Favorite Things*

Other than family and friends:

1. Bo the black Lab.
2. Father's 24K Hamilton wrist watch
3. Wedding ring
4. 1965 Ford Mustang convertible that was my mother's 40th birthday gift from us.
5. Collection of political campaining memorabilia dating back to 1896 McKinley v. Bryan.
6. Ditto the Ruger Red Label 12 guage over and under - 28" barrell & pistol grip and compantion 20 guage with same features.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Squash Racquet


Seconded. Well, until the frame broke on mine. Now I'm in the process of picking out a new one.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> A dish, maybe, but not an item!!


My wife is quite an item!


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

HistoryDoc man... he treats objects like women, man...


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

HistoryDoc said:


> My wife is quite an item!


I thought the saying was more: "HistoryDoc and Mrs. HistoryDoc are quite an item"


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> I thought the saying was more: "HistoryDoc and Mrs. HistoryDoc are quite an item"


Indeed, we are still quite the item. I can also assure that since little HD and Mrs. HD were both sick this weekend that they were (and are) well cared for. Heck, I'm even nice to them when they are healthy.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

HistoryDoc said:


> Indeed, we are still quite the item. I can also assure that since little HD and Mrs. HD were both sick this weekend that they were (and are) well cared for. *Heck, I'm even nice to them when they are healthy*.


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

HistoryDoc said:


> Indeed, we are still quite the item. I can also assure that since little HD and Mrs. HD were both sick this weekend that they were (and are) well cared for. Heck, I'm even nice to them when they are healthy.


Would a little HistoryDoc be a history grad student? A history Undergrad?


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Not quite the unique list as some of you but my favourite non-clothing items are:

- A watch my mother bought my father back in 1970
- My library
- My 1999 BMW 328i

The last may not have the panache of the new models but she has a warm place in my heart.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

gordgekko said:


> The last may not have the panache of the new models but she has a warm place in my heart.


That is exactly what being trad is about. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Youngster said:


> That is exactly what being trad is about. :icon_smile_big:


True but I can't help but look with some small envy at my friend's MB SLK320 :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Youngster said:


> Would a little HistoryDoc be a history grad student? A history Undergrad?


I am very proud of my nephew hd-
hd has a phd in history and has written some excellent books


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

gordgekko said:


> - My 1999 BMW 328i
> 
> The last may not have the panache of the new models but she has a warm place in my heart.


 I've recently given up my 2001 330 in lieu of a 4Runner. Much better for my current needs, including repair bills, but I will miss that car for a very long time. Enjoy yours! I'm sure if fits like a glove, so to speak.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> I ask this in all seriousness: why?


 My evening ritual is to set my coffeemaker, iron my clothes for the next day, and have a drink as I'm getting into bed. If I decide I want a second, it's a lot easier to reach over to the nightstand to pour another one than to get up and go to the kitchen.

Funny.... I didn't think that was particularly unusual.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Swiss Army Knife*

Today, when I was stranded between floors in a high-rise elevator, I realized once again the usefulness of the Swiss Army Knife I have carried for at least thirty years. On the current Victorinox website, it is the One-hand Trekker. In today's event, the emergency phone came on quickly, and help arrived within fifteen minutes. During that time in the dark elevator, I considered how to rescue myself if it became necessary. Having a tool whose qualities I know well increased my options and brought focus and confidence to the plan I made but did not need to implement. I keep several of these around, with blades customized for my particular needs, together with a means to carry one so that it does not create a lump in my pocket. While I have the usual sentimental items from my father, etc., the knife is always with me - a worthy favorite.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

1. My hobo spoon. Useful for sudden arrivals of ice cream. :icon_smile:
2. My Scrabble board. It's an old Selchow & Righter version whose box is admittedly getting quite ratty, but it still has a lot of pleasant times left in it.
3. Assam tea. Loose-leaf with evaporated milk and sugar.


----------



## thortonmellon (May 4, 2010)

Grandfather's Hamilton Pocket watch
Father's hardshell samsonite brief case


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My favourite non clothing items include: 

Omega Seamaster Deville 

My late dad's Nikon F and Leica M3 cameras 

My fountain pen collection with mostly Parkers from 1942 to 1980 and 1950s to present Pelikans. 

Most importantly: 
My friends, family and experiences I have had so far.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Besides my partner and my friends (who aren't items), I like my music collection and I suppose I'd have to say my home and slk (just because I wash it too often).


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Here goes:

wife and kid
Pentax K-1000se
Phi Beta Kappa key
art glass collection
Dominican scapular


----------



## midnight2six (May 28, 2013)

My framed Parachute School Photo and my Maroon Beret (I know strictly it's clothing, but it is now nostalgia and ornament).

my Leather suitcase "The Little Colonel".

My Photo albums. 

Everything else is just nice stuff, but not grab able in a fire stuff!


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

My 100 year old House and my 1900 Comus Parade Bulletin


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

—Mont Blanc pen from my father
—Apple computers (Macbook Pro retina, iPad mini, iPhone 5, Apple TV)
—media collection (books, music, video, photos)


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Demarini softball bat
2003 E500, Zaino-waxed black
My father's Poulan chain saw
Rolling Stones "Rock and Roll Circus" on DVD


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

- My father's sterling brush and comb set. Can't find a straight "spine" comb. so I have a curved comb in it that's an awkward fit.
- Tiffany's keychain that was a high school graduation gift. Borderline useless, but I have very fond memories of the givers.
- My father's club chair and ottoman that's due for a freshening. Our Lab would lay on top of the back cushion with her legs resting on dad's shoulders.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

nonartful dodger said:


> - My father's sterling brush and comb set. Can't find a straight "spine" comb. so I have a curved comb in it that's an awkward fit.


Try Kent Brushes: https://kentbrushes.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=31&cat=Handmade+Combs


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't use them now, but I have a fond spot in my heart for my 35+ year old Vasque mountain boots. I wore them up until about four years ago.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

^^Nice resophonic guitar! My instruments are my most cherished possessions. Beautiful linen press behind the chair also.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you. It's a National model M2. They make those in San Luis Obispo, California. Just about is to die for IMO. Sort of like Alden shoes. Ditto for the Stickley furniture.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Demarini softball bat
> 2003 E500, Zaino-waxed black
> My father's Poulan chain saw
> Rolling Stones "Rock and Roll Circus" on DVD


I think it was around 1996 when official copies of the Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus was released and what a surprising treat for classic rock and Rolling Stone fans that was. Beside the music, the time travel of the video is fantastic. Also, it is always fun to hear different version of classic and some less-well-known songs than just he album versions. And I always fast forward through Yoko's screaming. And Mariana Faithful looks angelic. Nice list.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> I think it was around 1996 when official copies of the Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus was released and what a surprising treat for classic rock and Rolling Stone fans that was. Beside the music, the time travel of the video is fantastic. Also, it is always fun to hear different version of classic and some less-well-known songs than just he album versions. And I always fast forward through Yoko's screaming. And Mariana Faithful looks angelic. Nice list.


Bless you, Sir! My 20-something kids get a kick out of "how things were" back then, and they will actually sit and watch it with me. Saw Taj Mahal live once, quite a character. Pete Townshend refers to Yoko's screaming in his autobiography. I believe he used the phrase "artistic irritant." You got that right, Pete. Apparently, they didn't all hate it, but check out the look on Keith Richard's face, for a second, as Yoko starts shreiking.
:icon_headagainstwal
_____________
"..the jacket's gonna be cut slim and checked
maybe a touch of seersucker, with an open neck...."
Pete Townshend


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

Fiancee, the dog, and the wooden sign that says "Scache" that hung outside of our lake house since before I was born...house is gone, but it hangs in my office at home.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Dad's three Orivs bamboo fly rods from the 70's / 80's. 
Huge collection of fly fishing books, many rare.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

It would definitely have to be my iPhone. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

My Thomas Mann books. Juvenal's Satires, copy owned by my former professor, which I found at Strand Books.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

In no particular order:
My Pléiades edition books (the collected works of Tocqueville, of course, plus Hugo, and Albert Cohen).
My collection of German-Jewish modernist literature.
My wedding ring and _ketubah_.
My _tefillin_.
My iPhone.
My Fischer Audio DBA-2 IEMs, which enable me to shut out the world and lose myself in Jacqueline Du Pre's cello whenever and wherever I want. See here: https://www.head-fi.org/t/484569/review-fischer-audios-dba-02


----------

